# HDR Video Workshop with Gavin Seim



## gavinseim (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey all it's Gavin Seim. My new video workshop series on HDR and dynamic range management just released. It's over 2 hours of organized techniques and training on dynamic range. From the full tonemapped HDR, to gentle single file manipulation in Lightroom. Dynamic range is a passion of mine and something every photographer need to understand. 

Hope you enjoy... Gav

*All the info and an intro video is on my site... http://seimeffects.com/hdr**

As always forum members can use code LRFORUM to save 17%.*



​


----------

